# Windows 7 Pro vs Ultimate



## DuckieHo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows...mparison_chart


----------



## heelsparky0501

duckie posted a good link, look it up


----------



## Win == True

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows...mparison_chart

For most people not worth several hundred


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows...mparison_chart

Thanks Duckie! I was wondering the same thing. Now, can Ultimate Vista be upgraded to Win 7 Pro? If so, that way i can order from the pre sale. Thanks!


----------



## OpTiMaTeZ

Those few apps that ultimate has that pro doesnt look like a bank breaker to me. But is this list a definitive list of the things that ultimate has that pro doesn't? Does pro include dreamscenes and things like that?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serialtoon* 
Thanks Duckie! I was wondering the same thing. Now, can Ultimate Vista be upgraded to Win 7 Pro? If so, that way i can order from the pre sale. Thanks!

From all the information, you do not need an existing copy of Vista/XP to use the pre-order Upgrade disk. You can "double install" the Upgrade on a fresh drive. (This was possible with Visat Upgrade disks as well).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTiMaTeZ* 
Those few apps that ultimate has that pro doesnt look like a bank breaker to me. But is this list a definitive list of the things that ultimate has that pro doesn't? Does pro include dreamscenes and things like that?

From the lack of news.... It does not seem like MS will be doing seperate Ultimate Features apps anymore. There were barely any for Vista. Dreamscape and Poker are NOT worth $150 to most people.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I think I'll miss VHD booting since I ordered Pro








I wish I had seen that chart before I did so. THe one Microsoft provides makes it seem that the only thing you get with Ultimate is BitLocker and the language packs.


----------



## OpTiMaTeZ

what is the virtual harddrive booting? That sounds interesting but i've never used it.


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
From all the information, you do not need an existing copy of Vista/XP to use the pre-order Upgrade disk. You can "double install" the Upgrade on a fresh drive. (This was possible with Visat Upgrade disks as well).

From the lack of news.... It does not seem like MS will be doing seperate Ultimate Features apps anymore. There were barely any for Vista. Dreamscape and Poker are NOT worth $150 to most people.

Awesome. I remember doing this a few times with my Vista upgrade disc, until i got an actual Ultimate disc from one of the many MS promotions they had. Thanks dude! +1


----------



## djsporting

duckie posted a good link but try microsoft.com...


----------



## OpTiMaTeZ

old thread is old


----------



## unimatrix82

one major thing that pro has that ultimate does not support, is dual cpu's like if your using the new EVGA SR-2 mobo


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unimatrix82* 
one major thing that pro has that ultimate does not support, is dual cpu's like if your using the new EVGA SR-2 mobo

not true, read the wikipedia chart, they both support up to 2 physical cpu's


----------



## robinbilliards

Professional is essentially the same as Vista Business, so just look up the difference between that and the other Vista editions and you've pretty much got it.


----------



## cdoublejj

just found this google and i'm kinda pissed ulty should have just as long of a life span as pro and enterprise what a load. if you go with pro you get 5 more years of updates.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

dude let this 2 year old thread die.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12840845*
> dude let this 2 year old thread die.


Nevar!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron;14874756*
> Nevar!


threads served its usefulness.

thread closed


----------

